# Ride Deuce boots sizing problem



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have last years ride deuces. i have 3 days in them and they packed out just a tiny bit. my toes were a little cramped the first day and they are more comfortable now but i hope they pack out just a little more. i wear a size 10 in nikes and got size 10 in these boots if that helps. tghey started off feeling more like a 9.5 and are feeling more like a 10 now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I also want to buy the 2009 model in white...
So I think I'm gonna get the size 9.
Anyways could you tell me some of your experiences about this boot?(advantages, disadvantages etc.)
what kind of feet do you have?cause I have a narrow feet, and I am a bit afraid that this model is a bit too wide for me.
thanks


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i dont know im normal i guess. there is a buckle inside the boot that just so happens to sit right on my right ankle bone. it hurts after a while when i want to make lateral movements, it doesnt do it on the left for some reason so maybe its just my foot. im gonna try to find some extra padding to stuff inbetween the buckle and liner before i wear em again. i like em, i only paid around 100 for em i think, maybe less. they are worth that for sure. i got the black and green ones and they looks pretty sick.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 19, 2010)

I wear street shoe size 8, and tried the Deuce in Size 7. Just about perfect with toes bumped up against the front but pull away a bit when leaning forward.

I have very narrow ankles. It is one of the best feeling boot around my ankles. The lashed and Nitro TLS had good ankle hold but hurt the top of my ankle.

I haven't actually ridden them yet, but so far they fit well. The only issue is that they don't get tight around the shin. This might be because they are for freestyling. I want to use them for all mountain, but I am light and short, so maybe the flex is what I need.


----------

